# Need Names



## speakmanfamily (Aug 12, 2011)

We're getting two female guard llama's soon! Don't know the colors yet, but i'm needing some names for the pair.

I kind of want them to be mexican names, but i'll take any suggestions! ^^


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

speakmanfamily said:


> We're getting two female guard llama's soon! Don't know the colors yet, but i'm needing some names for the pair.
> 
> I kind of want them to be mexican names, but i'll take any suggestions! ^^


Speedy and Slowpoke, from the cartoons of course


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

Wait until you get them, work with them and bond with them....somewhere in there the names will come to you and them. Come back with pics of them on your place and maybe we can hlep you with suggestions


----------



## CageFreeFamily (Jul 19, 2012)

Hmm...Yolanda?
Esmerelda? Mercedes? Sofia and Perla?


----------



## Gritty (Nov 26, 2012)

Our girl is named "Terra". Earthy and kind of sounds like terror


----------



## jjstephens (Mar 8, 2013)

I named my LGD 'Aegis' (pronounced EEjis). It's an ancient Greek word that originally referred to a breast plate but came to mean any type of protective armor and by extension any kind of defensive protection. 

Today, the US Navy has a class of destroyers named Aegis and it's also the name of a missile defense system. 

I thought that since my dog is my main line of defense (other than de fence :spinsmiley that would be an appropriate name.


----------



## speakmanfamily (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies everyone!
The llama's we are getting already come with names, and since they're decent, i'm not going to bother changing them


----------

